# Brown Plans To Start Radmanovic



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> -- For a month or more, Vlade Radmanovic was on the shelf as a Los Angeles Laker. Then he played 29 minutes in his first game as a Bobcat, without benefit of a practice. Now he's penciled in as a starter versus the Washington Wizards.
> 
> Larry Brown said he plans to start Radmanovic tonight, to match up the Wizards' quickness at forward. This is probably a one-game thing -- Brown is improvising in the face of injuries -- but it's a fun ride for 6-10 Radmanovic.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2009/02/brown-plans-to-start-radmanovic.html


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Okafor, Diaw, and Radman up front.....could be nice to see!


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Vladdy has been playing well so far, 13 pts in his debut, and 21 pts in the start against Washington along with 54% (13-24) from the field, and 53% behind the arch (8-15). Not too shabby, and a hell of a lot better than Morrison could do.


----------

